# Duda con ecualizador de 3 bandas



## javier-bg (Oct 16, 2009)

Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro y tengo una duda con un ecualizador de 3 bandas que quiero hacer. Anduve buscando y encontre uno que usa un amp-op LF351. Se alimenta con: V max = 12V simetrica, I max = 0.2 A.
¿Por qué usa solo un operacional en vez de usar 3? Yo pensaba que para cada banda se usa un amp-op. Disculpen mi ignorancia, si alguien que sepa mas del tema me puede explicar un poco le agradezco. Y cual libro me recomiendan que explique bien el tema.

Muchas gracias, saludos


----------



## rodr0 (Oct 16, 2009)

no recuerdo muy bien como era el tema de los AO pero ... sino me equivoco, ahi tenes entre los potes y capacitores, 3 filtros distintos y el AO los suma. seguramente este equivocado, pero algo me acuerdo ^^ fijate en el datasheet del tda2005 si era algo asi un circuito que se propone ahi. ah, el tda 2005 (2 tda 2003) son basicamente, como lei por ahi, un AO trucho, pero AO al fin


----------

